# Sharp "bikini line area" pain



## katreekingsbury (Jul 30, 2011)

Hey girls

Sorry for this question that no one will ever know the real answer to - I know that - I just want some advice to put me at ease. 

A couple if times during last night I was woken up to sharp pains in my bikini line area - (is this called the groin? Lol)
I'm 6dpt5dt so wondering if it is implantation pains? I'm holding onto hope that this is a good sign but after my couple of days having a belly ache I'm starting to work myself up that its failed! 

Any help girls? xxxx


----------



## Parny (Jun 20, 2012)

Sorry I can't help with that one Kat no idea what that is havent had ghat myself though lots of other pains and niggles I would go with implantation pains though keep thinking positive xxx


----------



## katreekingsbury (Jul 30, 2011)

Thanks parny, I am trying to keep positive, it just gets to the the point where u drive ur self insane! I got exactly a week until test date now and I am going mental!! 

I just really pray this has worked! 

Xxx


----------



## Parny (Jun 20, 2012)

I know sweetheart it drives you mad! And absolutely thank goodness for this website and all of the fabulous girlies in it!! I really hope it works for you   ok so you have done a week your counting down in days now rather than weeks!! Soon will be hours xxx


----------



## katreekingsbury (Jul 30, 2011)

Yes thank goodness for FF. it does help loads to just have a chat and get things off ya chest. Yep done to days now... 7 to go! Lol. Lets hope I get to Friday before the   ! 

Xxxx


----------



## naddie (May 1, 2012)

Evening Ladies, just wanted to let you know i had sharp pains down there durin my 2ww, happened mainly when i was in bed throuh the nite, i have went on to get a BFP, good luck, xxx


----------



## goldbunny (Mar 26, 2012)

i keep getting them and i'm 8 weeks x


----------



## katreekingsbury (Jul 30, 2011)

Aw that's good to hear!! 

Congratulations on ur BFPs!!!   xxx


----------



## It-Only-Takes-One (Jul 31, 2012)

I keep getting it! 

I'm sure mines not implantation as I had my ET about 52 hours ago and it was a 2 day transfer x


----------



## naddie (May 1, 2012)

Amy, i had this from day of transfer, i thought it was odd, but i went on and had a bfp, got my first scan tomorrow, cant wait to see if i have 1 or 2 wee embies grown away, good luck ladies xxx


----------



## louisenburton (Nov 21, 2012)

good luck naddie - let us know


----------



## It-Only-Takes-One (Jul 31, 2012)

Good luck love.

Hope I have the same luck although I only had 1 embie x


----------



## naddie (May 1, 2012)

Evening ladies  

Scan this evening confimed i'm carry twins     can't believe it, we are over the moon, seeing they 2 wee heart beats was just the best feeling ever xxx


----------

